# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  صفحات من حياة شيخنا الفقيه الشيخ عبداللطيف العرفج الشافعي الأحسائي.

## أبو المظفر الشافعي

الحمد لله رب العالمين, والصلاة والسلام على سيد المرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.
وبعد.
فإنّ من أوجب الواجبات على طلبة من العلم أن يضطعلوا بالقيام بما لمشايخهم من الحقوق عليهم؛ لما للشيخ على تلميذه من حق كبير؛ فالشيخ أبٌ لروح طالب العلم, مثل ما والده أبٌ لجسده.
وإنّ من أهم الطرق التي يقوم التلميذ بواسطتها بأداء شيء يسير من حق شيخه عليه أن يسعى في تعريف الناس به, وبيان غزارة علمه, وكثرة الجوانب المضيئة في شخصيته؛ لكي ينتفع الناس به ويبقى ذكره بين الناس إلى ما شاء الله.
وإنّ من أكثر المشايخ الذين كان لهم الأثر الكبير- بعد المولى عزّ وجلّ ثم بعد والديّ الكريمين – في بناء شخصية العبد الضعيف, وتشجيعه على مواصلة طلب العلم, وتحبيبه في كتب علمائنا المتقدمين, وتدريبه على الاجتهاد في فهم عباراتهم.....
من أكثر المشايخ الذين قاموا بذلك شيخنا وأستاذنا الفقيه الفرضي النحوي الشيخ عبداللطيف بن عبدالله السعيد العرفج الشافعي الأحسائي, حفظه الله وبارك لنا في عمره, ونفعنا بعلمه.
فأحببت أن أذكر طرفاً مما أعرفه من سيرته باختصار؛ لأنّ المجال لا يتسع للإطالة.
فأقول مستعينا بالله تعالى:
هو الشيخ عبداللطيف بن عبدالله السعيد العرفج وأسرة العرفج تنتمي إلى قبيلة عنزة المعروفة في الجزيرة العربية وهي من الأسر المعروفة في الأحساء شرق المملكة العربية السعودية, وقد خرج منها عدد من العلماء الذين كان لهم أثر كبير في الحياة العلمية فيها. 
ولد سيخنا حفظه الله في حي الكوت في مدينة الهفوف عام 1370هـ.
وكانت نشأته حفظه الله نشأةً عادية حيث كانت تلك الفترة فترة ركود علمي في المنطقة؛ وذلك لأسباب عدة لا يتسع المجال لذكرها.
أكمل دراسته النظامية في الأحساء ثم انتقل إلى الرياض فأكمل دراسته الجامعية في كلية التربية قسم التاريخ.
وبعد تخرّجه عمل مدرساً في إحدى المدارس التابعة لوزارة التربية والتعليم في المحافظة.
وبعد أن بلغ سن الثلاثين حداه حادٍ إلى طلب العلم فالتحق بدرس شيخ مشايخ الأحساء العلامة الشيخ أحمد بن عبدالله الدوغان حفظه الله وبارك لنا في عمره فقرأ عليه عدة كتب في الفقه الشافعي كعمدة السالك وفتح المعين بشرح قرة العين للمليباري والإقناع للخطيب الشربيني, وفتح الوهاب للشيخ زكريا الأنصاري, وقطعة من مغني المحتاج.
وقرأ في الفرائض الفوائد الشنشورية, وشرح الترتيب.
كما قرأ في النحو شرح قطر الندى, وشرح شذور الذهب.
كما صحح تلاوته للقرآن الكريم عليه, وعلى الشيخ محمد الخطيب الجعفري.
وقرأ أيضا متن أبي شجاع وشيء من النحو على الشيخ عبدالعزيز العبيدالله رحمه الله.
وبعد فترة من إلتحاقه بالدرس أمرة الشيخ بالجلوس للتدريس فمكث فترة يدرس مع قراءته على الشيخ ثم تفرغ للتدريس فانتفع به خلق كثير من طلبة العلم من داخل الأحساء وخارجها. 
وحتى لا أطيل فسأذكر شيئاً مما عرف عن الشيخ حفظه الله من الصفات ومما لمسته فيه من مكارم الأخلاق:
فمن ذلك التواضع واحتقار النفس وهذا مما اشتهر عن الشيخ حتى أنني لم أر شخصاً عرف الشيخ إلا وأحبه, ومن مواقفه في التواضع أنه قد يأتي إلى المكان الذي فيه التلميذ ليقيم الدرس مع أن المحتاج هو التلميذ.
ومما يتصل بهذا الأمر أني رأيت فيه خصلة لم أرها في غيره من المشايخ وهي أنّه يأتي الدرس لا ليعلم بل ليتعلم, عرفت ذلك من فرحته وشدة تفاعله إذا مرت بنا في الدرس مسألة لم يكن يحفظها, أو إذا استفاد فائدة كان يبحث عنها.
ومن صفاته حفظه الله: حرصه الشديد على نشر العلم وله في ذلك همة عجيبة فلديه بعد صلاة العصر درس, وبين المغرب والعشاء درس,.وأما بعد العشاء فلديه عدة دروس متعاقبة فقد يقرأ عليه في الليلة الواحدة بعد العشاء أربعة أو خمسة كتب.
ومن ذلك حرصه على النساء فله يومان يدرس فيها محارمه, وقد سألته ذات مرة ماذا تفعل إذا مرت بك معهن مسألة مما يستحيا منها؟
فقال: في بداية الأمر كانت زوجتي تحضر معي وأبين لها, وهي تبين لهن ثم تنقل لي الأسئلة, ثم بعد ذلك أصبحن قادرات على فهم العبارة بدون شرح.
وهنا أجد لزاماً علي أن أذكر شيئا من دور زوجة الشيخ فمع صبرها على كثرة دروس الشيخ وعدم تفرغه لها إلا أنها لم تكتف بذلك؛ بل إن الشيخ أخبرني بأنها تعاتبه إذا اعتذر عن الدرس لطارئ ما, وتحضه على الالتزام بالدرس.
ومن حرصه الشديد على نشر العلم حرصه الزائد على من يلتحق بدرسه إذا لم يكن قريبا منه.
وقد قال لي أكثر مرة عن أناس بعيدين عنه: هؤلاء يتحرجون من المجيء عندنا, وقد يكون بيننا وبينهم حواجز, وطالما تمنيت أن يأتيني شخص منهم عنده همة وذكاء وحرص فأتعب عليه, وأعطيه ما عندي من العلم, ثم ينشر ذلك بين أقاربه, ولا أريده بعد ذلك أن يذكرني, أو يقول بأني شيخه, أو ينسب علمه لي.
هذا وأكتفي بهذا القدر وإلا فشيخنا يستحق أكثر, وما أعلمه عنه لا يتسع لهذه العجالة.
وصلى اله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم.

----------


## عمر بن يوسف

ما شاء الله 
حفظه الله وزاده علما وشرفا
وفقكم الله وبارك فيكم لتعريفكم 
بسيرة هذا الشيخ المبارك  

والشيخ معروف عندنا نحن الأحسائيين 
بعلمه وكريم أخلاقه

----------


## أبو المظفر الشافعي

أثابكم الله على محبتكم لشيخنا أخي عمر بن يوسف .

----------


## هشيم بن بشير

جزاك الله خير .. والاحساء مدينة مباركه تزخر بالعلم والعلماء  .

----------


## أبو المظفر الشافعي

وإياكم أخي الفاضل.

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك فيك وفي شيخك الكريم

لكن عندي سؤالاً عن عقيدة الشيخ ..

هل هو على عقيدة السلف الصالح لا سيما في الصفات وفي أبواب السلوك ؟؟

أثابك الله وسددك

----------


## أبو المظفر الشافعي

نعم هو على عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة.

----------


## أم تميم

حفظ الله الشيخ ونفع بعلمه ..

جزاكم الله خيرًا ..

----------


## أبو المظفر الشافعي

آمين.
جزاكم الله خيراً.

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

بارك الله فيكم أخي الفاضل، ونفعنا بشيخك الفاضل.
أصارحكم أخي الحبيب أول مرة أسمع به.
كم أعجبني ما أوردته عنه عندما قال:



> وقد قال لي أكثر مرة عن أناس بعيدين عنه: هؤلاء يتحرجون من المجيء عندنا، وقد يكون بيننا وبينهم حواجز، وطالما تمنيت أن يأتيني شخص منهم عنده همة وذكاء وحرص فأتعب عليه، وأعطيه ما عندي من العلم، ثم ينشر ذلك بين أقاربه، ولا أريده بعد ذلك أن يذكرني، أو يقول بأني شيخه، أو ينسب علمه لي.



هل تحتفظون بصورة شمسية له ...؟

----------


## أبو المظفر الشافعي

للأسف ليس عبدي حالياً صورة للشيخ.
جزاكم الله أخي الحبيب.

----------


## أبو المظفر الشافعي

حفظ الله شيخنا ونفع بعلمه.

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن

> نعم هو على عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة.


أثابك الله

المعروف عن عائلة العرفج أنهم أشاعرة وفيهم تصوف ، فلعله عتق من ذلك من بينهم

----------


## ابو نسيبة

> نعم هو على عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة.


هذا المصطلح مما يتنازع فيه بين من يقول:
إن الله في السماء فوق العرش كما هي عقيدة السلف الصالح وبين من يقول إن الله لا داخل العالم ولا خارجه ولا متصل به ولا منفصل عنه. والسؤال هنا عن الذات لا عن المكانة وغيرها من المعنويات لأن لا أحد يبحث عن مكانة الله تعالى هل هي داخل العالم أم خارجه ! 
ومعذرة إن ابتعدت وذلك لأن بعض المشغبين يلبسون على الناس.

وبين من يقول يا الله فقط وبين من يقول يا الله ومدد يا بدوي ومدد يا جيلاني ومدد يا رسول الله.

وشتان بين هذا وهذا.
ولقد اعجبتني همة الشيخ في نشر العلم والصبر عليها رغم تأخره في الطلب - نعمة يغبط عليها 
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ابو نسيبة

> أثابك الله
> 
> المعروف عن عائلة العرفج أنهم أشاعرة وفيهم تصوف ، فلعله عتق من ذلك من بينهم


جزاك الله خيرا أخي أبا عبد الرحمن وأثابك الله ونفع بك

لم أر مشاركتك الا الان. ولقد استفدت من هذه المعلومة. أتمنى أن يكون هناك بحث عن الديموجرافية الدينية للملكة العربية السعودية. سيكون ذلك مفيدا و الله اعلم.

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

> نعم هو على عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة.


أرجوا أن يتحفنا أخونا الشافعي حفظه الله بمقتطفات عن عقيدة الشيخ الفاضل في مسائل التوسل والإستغاثة والأسماء والصفات والإيمان والقضاء والقدر والحكمة والتعليل وغيرها وهذا للأهمية البالغة لمعرفة طبقات أهل السنة المعاصرين وشكرا

----------


## مقدام الاحساء

(شيخ مشايخ الأحساء العلامة الشيخ أحمد بن عبدالله الدوغان )
شيخ مشائخ الشافعية نعم .
ولكن ليس بشيخ علماء الاحساء السلفيين 
ثم هم في العقيدة فيهم نظر ونتحفظ كثيرعلى امورهم بالعقيدة وبالذات في مسئلة الاسماء الصفات والاستغاثة وامور القبور بيننا وبينهم كما بين المشرق والمغرب .
نختلف معهم كثير في اصول العقيدة وبالذات في توحيد الألوهية، والاسماء والصفات .

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

> ثم هم في العقيدة فيهم نظر ونتحفظ كثيرعلى امورهم بالعقيدة وبالذات في مسئلة الاسماء الصفات والاستغاثة وامور القبور بيننا وبينهم كما بين المشرق والمغرب



الأخ الكريم: قولكم هذا فيه مبالغة.
فإن كنا نقول عن فضلائنا هذا الكلام، فماذا عن عوامنا
وأخونا الكريم: أبا المظفر قال بأنه من أهل السنة والجماعة، أظن أن شهادته كافية.
وفقكم الله.
............

----------


## أبو المظفر الشافعي

أخي الفاضل مقدام الأحساء.
مشايخ الأحساء السلفية جلهم إن لم يكن كلهم - كما لايخفى عليكم - ليسوا من أهلها الأصليين.
وإنّما أهل الأحساء الأصليين هم مشايخ الحنفية كأسرة آل الملا. والمالكية كأسرة آل الشيخ مبارك, والشافعية كشيخنا الشيخ أحمد الدوغان وكأسرة آل عبداللطيف وكأسرة آل عبدالقادر. 
وجزى الله الجميع خيراً.

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

> وأخونا الكريم: أبا المظفر قال بأنه من أهل السنة والجماعة، أظن أن شهادته كافية.
> وفقكم الله.
> ............


كما تعلم -شيخنا الكريم- فالكثير من المصطلحات قد عرفت تطورا دلاليا كبيرا وهذا ما يجعل من الوقوف المجرد على ظواهر الألفاظ دون اعتبار لدلالاتها عند أصحابها خللا منهجيا عظيما قد يوقع الباحث في إشكالات كبرى خصوصا إذا كان المصطلح المقصود متنازع عليه بين طوائف شتى تماما كمصطلح (أهل السنة والجماعة) وهذا بالضبط ما يجعلنا نستفسر من الأخ الكريم صاحب الموضوع أبا المظفر الشافعي عن تقريرات الشيخ الفاضل في المسائل التي تشكل مفارقة بين قول أهل السنة المحضة وبين غيرهم من الطوائف التي -قد- تشترك معهم -أو تنازعهم- في بعض التسميات والأمر بهذه الصورة يجعلنا لا قبل شهادة الأخ الحبيب حتى نستفصل منه

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

> كما تعلم -شيخنا الكريم- فالكثير من المصطلحات قد عرفت تطورا دلاليا كبيرا وهذا ما يجعل من الوقوف المجرد على ظواهر الألفاظ دون اعتبار لدلالاتها عند أصحابها خللا منهجيا عظيما قد يوقع الباحث في إشكالات كبرى خصوصا إذا كان المصطلح المقصود متنازع عليه بين طوائف شتى تماما كمصطلح (أهل السنة والجماعة) وهذا بالضبط ما يجعلنا نستفسر من الأخ الكريم صاحب الموضوع أبا المظفر الشافعي عن تقريرات الشيخ الفاضل في المسائل التي تشكل مفارقة بين قول أهل السنة المحضة وبين غيرهم من الطوائف التي -قد- تشترك معهم -أو تنازعهم- في بعض التسميات والأمر بهذه الصورة يجعلنا لا قبل شهادة الأخ الحبيب حتى نستفصل منه


جزاكم الله خيرا أخي الفاضل: من العاصمة
أظن أن تتابع الأسئلة التي تفرض نفسها عند الاستفسار عن معتقد أو منهج فلان من الناس، لن تقف عند حد معين
ألا ترى أنني إذا قلت لكم أن فلان سلفي، هل يكفي ذلك، أم أن الواقع يفرض علينا أن نسأل أيضا عن نوع سلفيته، كما لا يخفى عليكم ؟

----------


## عمر بن يوسف

العز بن عبدالسلام - ابن حجر - السيوطي وغيرهم من العلماء الذين خالفوا أهل السنة والجماعة في العقيدة 
منهم المحدث ومنهم المفسر ومنهم الفقيه هؤلاء في باب العقيدة لايؤخذ منهم رحمهم الله 
وهو معلوم عندكم 
كأني بكم لاتقبلون قول الفقيه في الفقه لأنه ليس على عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة

----------


## ابو محمد الشافعي

جزاك الله خيرا اخي ابو المظفر وبارك فيك 

يبدو ان الجماعة لا يكفون عن امتحان الناس في عقائدهم




للاسف هكذا .... لم يعلمهم الكثير من مشائخهم...

قال الامام البخاري رحمه الله، وهو في اوج الفتنة بخلق القرآن::
الامتحان بدعة...

فكيف بشبابنا اليوم؟؟؟؟....!!!!!!

----------


## هشيم بن بشير

أنعم وأكرم به .. وقد شرفت بلقائه في مجلس شيخه ، سماحة العلامه الوالد المعمر أحمد الدوغان  شيخ الشافعيه و امام الأحساء  ( أطال الله في عمره على الطاعه ) . 
وهم أهل عباده وعلم وادب .. ولا اعتقد ان احد ينارعهم في الزهد والعلم نحسبه والله حسيبهم . 
وكتب 
هشيم ـ الرياض

----------

